

Chumby's NeTV - data and browser overlay for video - zdw
http://wiki.chumby.com/index.php/What_is_NeTV

======
ZeroGravitas
HDMI pass-through was the best feature of the GoogleTV, looks like it's going
to be everywhere soon. Hopefully XBMC are on the case as it would certainly
make my home theater setup easier if I didn't need to jump between input
channels.

(I wonder if you can add this functionality to the Raspberry Pi device via
some kind of HDMI to USB input or if it's something that needs to be built in
from the start?)

And how does this kind of thing interact with DRM? You're effectively putting
a full computer inside the HDMI cable.

